# Sticky  The UK-Muscle Video Deadlift thread



## swole troll

The UK-Muscle Video Deadlift thread. This thread has the same guidelines as the Squat and Bench Press thread. Simply that anyone's opening post in the thread must be accompanied by a video of themselves performing some kind of Deadlift. Heavy or light, singles or 20 rep lung-busters. All are welcome

I'll start with my 260kg pull I hit yesterday after competing push pull on Sunday and then a squat 1RM on Monday so weird circumstance but it's a life time PB none the less

*VIDEO removed*


----------



## monkeybiker

Did 250kg summer last year, was on steroids at the time. Got 255kg in competition in December but no video and had more in me maybe 270kg.






Did this after being off steroids for about 4 months.


----------



## swole troll

monkeybiker said:


> Did 250kg summer last year, was on steroids at the time. Got 155kg in competition in December but no video and had more in me maybe 270kg.


 definitely looked good for more on the 250 mate

good work


----------



## Stephen9069

Last competition deadlift I think was 200kg for reps


----------



## BestBefore1989

Not my PB but the heaviest lift I have on video.

Sadly I am way off this right now


----------



## swole troll

BUMP

this is heart breaking










dont be a meathead cliche..


----------



## Jordan08

swole troll said:


> BUMP
> 
> this is heart breaking
> 
> 
> 
> dont be a meathead cliche..


 Suffering with lower back pain bud atm. As soon as it will be ok, i am going to put twice a week deadlift videos for sure on here( Pinky weights might disappoint you though  )


----------



## Mingster

swole troll said:


> BUMP
> 
> this is heart breaking
> 
> 
> 
> dont be a meathead cliche..


 Says a lot doesn't it.


----------



## 19072

Here is my 1rm - 250kg at 83kg body weight.

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://instagram.com/p/Bf0QlvPn_vn/


----------



## 19072

Today's top set of 3x3/3/3+ was 220kg for 5 reps next week we have 232.5kg for 5/3/1+ and I'll be aiming for 4reps.

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://instagram.com/p/Bh6eH77lk9l/


----------



## iamyou

herc said:


> Today's top set of 3x3/3/3+ was 220kg for 5 reps next week we have 232.5kg for 5/3/1+ and I'll be aiming for 4reps.
> 
> https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://instagram.com/p/Bh6eH77lk9l/


 Hook grip.....with straps?


----------



## 19072

iamyou said:


> Hook grip.....with straps?


 I usually hook grip without strap but thumbs were sore from last weeks session

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://instagram.com/p/BhrHjYqFWly/


----------



## 19072

iamyou said:


> Hook grip.....with straps?


 Here is 212.5kg x 3 for hook grip as well!!

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://instagram.com/p/BfbH2AeHIY3/


----------



## swole troll

herc said:


> Today's top set of 3x3/3/3+ was 220kg for 5 reps next week we have 232.5kg for 5/3/1+ and I'll be aiming for 4reps.
> 
> https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://instagram.com/p/Bh6eH77lk9l/


 you could pull 260kg now for sure

solid work mate, your dead been blowing up


----------



## swole troll

257.5kg from a couple week ago


----------



## 19072

swole troll said:


> you could pull 260kg now for sure
> 
> solid work mate, your dead been blowing up


 Cheers budddy - I'm going to stick with the 531 for one more block (4blocks)

i have 1 more week left on this block then a deload week.


----------



## Bataz

swole troll said:


> 257.5kg from a couple week ago


 Nice


----------



## Huntingground

I got 300DL in comp but Liam missed the vid. Anyhow here is the 280 in same comp.






305DL in gym


----------

